# Matte Gold Nissan GT-R Surfaces In Dubai



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Apparently shiny gold wraps are already out of style, and in the land of bold and flashy cars, a matte gold Nissan GT-R has surfaced. And surprisingly, this GT-R in Dubai, UAE looks pretty darn good in its matte gold shade.

Your first assumption, probably much like ours, would be that any gold GT-R has no place on this planet. And while it still might be a little too bold for some, we'll be happy to admit that the matte gold goes really well with the GT-R. Something about it gives the GT-R a little bit of class and luxury, despite it being a very powerful and sporty machine. We could just imagine how killer this car would look if it had some suspension mods to lower it on a set of 20-inch wheels sporting a gold face.

More: *Matte Gold Nissan GT-R Surfaces In Dubai* on AutoGuide.com


----------

